# Difference between ADAAG and ANSI 117.1 for clearance around a water closet



## jar546 (Aug 24, 2010)

ADAAG shows 3 different setups on Figure 28, not sure about the allowed space next to a lav.

ANSI 117 appears to be more restrictive and take up more room.

Is there a more detailed explanation of 416 other than referring to Figure 28?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 25, 2010)

Bump.  Surprised no reply or discussion.  Go figure.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 25, 2010)

Went to Accessibility Training today, at home now, can respond tomorrow if not too busy!

Okay the new ADA guidelines will be printed in September and will be enforced 18 months after released.  It will be the same as ANSI in respect to the water closet.  This comparison chart (see 604.3.2) may provided additional information for the current figure 28.  http://access-board.gov/ada-aba/comparison/chapter6.htm

This is the new revision; http://www.access-board.gov/ada-aba/final.cfm#plumbing

http://www.access-board.gov/ada-aba/


----------



## Paul Sweet (Aug 26, 2010)

The original ADAAG was derived from the 1986 edition of ANSI A117.1.  It was too tough in some cases (handrails - sorry, Brudgers), and not tough enough in other cases (toilet stalls).

Apparently the lavatory interfered with a side transfer, where the wheelchair must be backed against the wall, so later editions of ANSI A117.1 (I believe it was the 1998 or 2003 edition) no longer allow the lavatory to be close to the toilet.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like they are both the same now.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 26, 2010)

During the PPT presentation our trainer commented that the DOJ did not adopt the ANSI vertical grab bar because its design was for the elderly to pull themselves to an upright position; not for handicap use.


----------



## peach (Aug 26, 2010)

go with the IBC and ANSI until something else is released.. that's what's yours to enforce.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 27, 2010)

True, but we have an obligation where we inspect buildings though city, privately owned and those that are leased to state and federal entities as well to be aware of ADA titles 2 & 3 for compliance.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have no intention, nor do I have the authority to enforce ADAAG.  I know that.  I would simply like to broaden my knowledge base.  I normally remind the DPs that although they may be able to circumvent some of the IBC Ch 11 requirements, they still need to pay attention to the ADAAG requirements under federal law.


----------



## Examiner (Aug 27, 2010)

As a DP myself we have to provide design to comply with both.  The Building Code's accessibility requirement is more restrictive than ADA regarding the vertical grab bar on the side wall of the water closet.  The DP has to compair both and use the most restrictive even if it is just pieces from both.


----------

